# es geht los...



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute...

seit gestern Abend ist in meinem Teich die Hölle los,
Hetzjagd pur, zwei Weibchen vorne Weg und anscheinend 6 Männchen hinterher  

wobei 4 davon noch keine 2 Jahre alt sind, die machen wohl nur aus Spass mit

Das heisst ja dann wohl, dass ich mich schon mal auf Nachwuchs einstellen kann... Die Laichbürste ist schon im Wasser, mal sehen ob sie angenommen wird

Gibt es Eurer Erfahrung nach eine optimale Position für die Laichbürste?
Im flachen oder im Tiefen?
in der Mitte oder am Rand des Teiches?


wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen hier aus?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo doogie, 

am besten du hängst die Bürsten in einen flacheren Bereich, wo wenig Verletzungsgefahr ist. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2006)

hatte ich eh gemacht...

allerdings wenig erfolg... das spektakel ist vorbei, die laichbürste leer, ebenso die Pflanzen... allerdings ein öliger Film am Wasser... nur nirgends laich zu sehen

seltsam...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2006)

Wenn was vernünftiges rauskommen soll, dann dauert so ein Vorspiel  eben einige Zeit.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2006)

ich dachte auch dass es nach einem tag nicht vorüber sein kann... aber du weisst ja wie das bei den jungen männchen so ist


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2006)

so... nachdem ich eigentlich dachte der Schuss ging in's leere kam gestern die Überraschung... gezählte 20(!) Jungtiere!, in der Größe von 2cm.

und keiner will der Vater sein ;-)


ich hoffe ich erwische sie heute mit der Kamera, wir haben ziemlich sprunghaftes Wetter.

Hat jemand im Umkreis von Wien Bedarf an jungen Koi?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2006)

Glückwunsch Doogie, 

ich denke du solltest die Vaterrolle übernehmen.   


Wenn du sie nicht behalten möchtest, dann würde ich sie so bald wie möglich rausfischen, denn die werden nun jeden Monat flinker und spätestens in einem halben Jahr bekommst du keinen einzigen mehr gefangen.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2006)

Hi
Bei meinen Koi tut sich nix.
Abends wird gejagt, geflirtet, schöne Augen gemacht und dann ------> nichts; niente, rein null; für nüsse; rein gar nix.
Ich glaube ich habe nur warme Brüder   

Wenn ich die Ablaichbürsten ins Wasser lege kriegen die Jungs gleich Panik und verziehen sich. Angst vor Vaterschaftsklagen ? 8) 
Naja, noch ist ja ein wenig Zeit.

Grüße aus Monheim
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2006)

hi chappi,

wie alt sind denn Deine Koi?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Verschieden, von 3 bis 7 Jahre ist alles dabei.
Ich denke das ist wohl alt genug.

Grüße aus Monheim
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2006)

... die zweite runde hat heute begonnen, heute wird mein yamabuki ogon weibchen gejagt   

so langsam wird's dann aber voll im Teich, vom ersten schwung haben auch noch ca. 10Stk überlebt...

Das kann ja heiter werden


lg
Doogie


----------

